# Thank You JimmyT!!



## BassAddict (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank You Jim, I caught this hawg off a green pumpkin stick making it my first stick bait bass!!!! While shinerman77 caught his cute lil basslet off one of the retail baits


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2007)

anyone see the pics? I cant :shock:


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 23, 2007)

Jim said:


> anyone see the pics? I cant :shock:



Try again I pressed submit instead of preview


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2007)

Good job fellas! Glad the worms worked for you!


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks again and ill send ya a PM tommorow with some input on the worms.


----------

